# Priorité des messages dans MAIL



## xantho (11 Août 2003)

Je pense que ce sujet est déjà existant mais face à TOUS ces sujet et messages j'ai chopé le tournis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors si vous avez le lien (pour les accros de ce forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





: Je ne sais pas définir la priorité d'un message dans MAIL (haute, normale, moyenne)
Merci d'"avance


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2003)

En faisant une recherche, tu aurais en effet trouvé qu'il faut installer MailPriority (85 ko) car Mail ne gère pas ça tout seul.
Tu l'installes, tu lis le petit mode d'emploi, tu verras c'est très simple, ça rajoute un bouton priorité (et un "accusé de réception") dans la barre d'outils.


----------



## JediMac (11 Août 2003)

En complément, j'ajoute que si MailPriority permet de mettre une priorité ou de demander un AR, Mail ne sera toujours pas capable d'indiquer la priorité d'un message reçu ou d'informer que l'expéditeur souhaite un AR.
D'ailleurs ce sont deux fonctions qui ne semblent encore pas être dispo avec la version Panther 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
Mais attendons...


----------



## xantho (12 Août 2003)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

